# Looking for coconut vape



## Cobrali (23/4/16)

Hey all,

As the title says, I am looking for a coconut vape. I want one that is either like a coconut milk flavour or a coconut tropical mix but I just want to taste the coconut!  Missing the abundance of coconut juices I drank while in Thailand and China..


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/4/16)

Cobrali said:


> Hey all,
> 
> As the title says, I am looking for a coconut vape. I want one that is either like a coconut milk flavour or a coconut tropical mix but I just want to taste the coconut!  Missing the abundance of coconut juices I drank while in Thailand and China..



I'm so with you @Cobrali! I have Tropical Ice and Porcupine Rock Coconut both of which have coconut but I need one that has MORE coconut and not the roasted coconut... real coconut.

If you want to be transported back to Thailand then try find a juice from Ripe Vapes called Coconut Thai... it is just like Thai food! Not an ADV but for occasions when I want to feel like I'm back in Thailand I fill up a tank!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cobrali (23/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm so with you @Cobrali! I have Tropical Ice and Porcupine Rock Coconut both of which have coconut but I need one that has MORE coconut and not the roasted coconut... real coconut.
> 
> If you want to be transported back to Thailand then try find a juice from Ripe Vapes called Coconut Thai... it is just like Thai food! Not an ADV but for occasions when I want to feel like I'm back in Thailand I fill up a tank!



I have looked up all the coconut flavour vapes and even tried a few 3mg  (I am a 0mg vaper) coconut testers at VK but none hits me like those cans of coconut juice from dis-chem or coconut milk from china town..

I wish I could be transported back to Thailand..haha..I will wait patiently until I find that coconut vape since I am not going to ever do DIY juices, too much effort!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Kamiel (23/4/16)

*Leviathan by Emissary Elixirs* is a pretty damn good coconut vape with the right build. Not fruity -- more of a dessert -- but it's fantastic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (23/4/16)

I'm aware of one in beta testing that's damn good, keep an eye out, should be out soon-ish

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cobrali (23/4/16)

Hmm..where could I get that from?



Kamiel said:


> *Leviathan by Emissary Elixirs* is a pretty damn good coconut vape with the right build. Not fruity -- more of a dessert -- but it's fantastic.


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/4/16)

Try ELP island ice. Very very nice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/4/16)

It's a coconut menthol and is really really nom. You can get it from vape cartel


----------



## Cobrali (23/4/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> It's a coconut menthol and is really really nom. You can get it from vape cartel


Well they only have 12mg in stock.. and i was looking at that already but the menthol puts me off..used to smoke menthol stinkies a lot. XXX in the target reduces the menthol taste so i enjoyed it.  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/4/16)

Cobrali said:


> Well they only have 12mg in stock.. and i was looking at that already but the menthol puts me off..used to smoke menthol stinkies a lot. XXX in the target reduces the menthol taste so i enjoyed it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



I haven't vaped it on a ceramic coil yet but on a cubis the menthol really stood out.


----------



## Cobrali (23/4/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> I haven't vaped it on a ceramic coil yet but on a cubis the menthol really stood out.


Haha..i know..it sticks out on the cubis and on my drippers..fresh hit of menthol over the other flavours put me off but on my target i went through 3 tanks in a day!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/4/16)

I have yet to try xxx I want to so bad but I have to order 100ml at least to make the order wothwhile plus the shipping to jhb it can be pricey.


----------



## Cobrali (23/4/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> I have yet to try xxx I want to so bad but I have to order 100ml at least to make the order wothwhile plus the shipping to jhb it can be pricey.


If you are at the vape cartel sunday chill 2moro i can let you try a tank. On my last 100mls. I will be there from 12 til about 2ish..have bball practice at 3pm..haha

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Cobrali (23/4/16)

Kamiel said:


> *Leviathan by Emissary Elixirs* is a pretty damn good coconut vape with the right build. Not fruity -- more of a dessert -- but it's fantastic.


I have just checked the flavour profile..almond, coconut and cream! Looks so tempting..i wonder if it tastes like the GEM smoothie at Kuai's.. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/4/16)

Cool I will try make a turn. They just up the road from me. Literally 2 min away. Bball interesting?


----------



## Cobrali (23/4/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Cool I will try make a turn. They just up the road from me. Literally 2 min away. Bball interesting?


Haha..sweet. look for a chinese guy wearing Jordans..haha yeah it is..asian bball team practice, at least my stamina is way way better than when i was smoking!  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (23/4/16)

I've made this many times, 2 week steep and u get a nice sweet smooth creamy coconut flavour with some sweetness from the pina colada.

All tfa, This to me is a wicked reel tasting coconut

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kamiel (23/4/16)

Cobrali said:


> Hmm..where could I get that from?


They just launched at Foggas Vape Lounge in CT about 2 weeks back. http://www.ecigssa.co.za/emissary-elixirs-juice-launch-at-foggas.t21861/


----------



## Kamiel (23/4/16)

Cobrali said:


> I have just checked the flavour profile..almond, coconut and cream! Looks so tempting..i wonder if it tastes like the GEM smoothie at Kuai's..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


It does have a spicy/woody bourbon profile too. But it's very much in the background with a good organic wick (not Kendo -- as it's basically a duck's back in cotton form).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (23/4/16)

@Cobrali have you tried World Wonders Table Mountain and Pyramid?

Check out the reviews here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/world-wonders-juice-reviews.t13434/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cobrali (23/4/16)

BumbleBee said:


> @Cobrali have you tried World Wonders Table Mountain and Pyramid?
> 
> Check out the reviews here:
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/world-wonders-juice-reviews.t13434/


Not yet but i was planning to order them from vapechem soon.. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/4/16)

Cobrali said:


> Not yet but i was planning to order them from vapechem soon..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



@Cobrali 
I found WW Table Mountain to have a feint coconut flavour but its a great juice and well worth a try
Did a review of it here


----------



## Cobrali (23/4/16)

Silver said:


> @Cobrali
> I found WW Table Mountain to have a feint coconut flavour but its a great juice and well worth a try
> Did a review of it here


@Silver
Thanks silver! I will still try it and order some weiner vape fetch..i love my fruits!  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (23/4/16)

Like you, I long for a nice coconut flavour. I love ELP Island Ice but it has menthol.
I know of one coming out soon that is just special, awesome coconut. Sorry I can't say who or what, I know I'd be shot. The good news is that it should be out soon.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cobrali (23/4/16)

Pixstar said:


> Like you, I long for a nice coconut flavour. I love ELP Island Ice but it has menthol.
> I know of one coming out soon that is just special, awesome coconut. Sorry I can't say who or what, I know I'd be shot. The good news is that it should be out soon.


You guys are making me sad..please tell me when it is out so i can get my hands on a bottle before it gets sold out!  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baker (24/4/16)

Coconut Comfort by Complex Chaos is pretty good. I'd also love to find a really intense, fresh coconut flavor but I don't think there's anything like that out yet. Coconut Comfort is very creamy though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Genosmate (24/4/16)

I've hunted for the elusive coconut juice.Best one I found is from the UK,I'll dig out the details if you want them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cobrali (24/4/16)

Genosmate said:


> I've hunted for the elusive coconut juice.Best one I found is from the UK,I'll dig out the details if you want them.



Please do! I do love the coconut flavours! Drinks, desserts, etc. I am stuck between almonds and coconuts..


----------



## Genosmate (24/4/16)

Cobrali said:


> Please do! I do love the coconut flavours! Drinks, desserts, etc. I am stuck between almonds and coconuts..


Here you go.
http://puffin-eliquid.co.uk/coconut-dream.html

I liked it and someone I know liked it but @Rob Fisher didn't, wouldn't pay much attention to that,he is in the juice heathen category like me

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Cobrali (24/4/16)

Genosmate said:


> Here you go.
> http://puffin-eliquid.co.uk/coconut-dream.html
> 
> I liked it and someone I know liked it but @Rob Fisher didn't, wouldn't pay much attention to that,he is in the juice heathen category like me



NO!!!! They don't have 0mg!


----------



## Genosmate (24/4/16)

Cobrali said:


> NO!!!! They don't have 0mg!


Its do able,check here http://www.puffin-eliquid.com/custom-30ml.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (24/4/16)

Genosmate said:


> Its do able,check here http://www.puffin-eliquid.com/custom-30ml.html



But at 13pounds.. Guess I will have to take a trip to asia in October with my free ticket and look for something more in my affordability range..


----------



## Andre (24/4/16)

Most authentic fresh coconut for me is in World Wonders Pyramid.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cobrali (24/4/16)

Andre said:


> Most authentic fresh coconut for me is in World Wonders Pyramid.


Ordered it yesterday..hopefully it will be the same for me!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (24/4/16)

Cobrali said:


> Ordered it yesterday..hopefully it will be the same for me!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Great stuff, let us know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (24/4/16)

@Rob Fisher if I may ask what is the difference between porcupine rock coco menthol and vm tropical ice? I have tropical ice but had to reduce vaping it on my evod since it is so strong


----------



## Yiannaki (24/4/16)

Cobrali said:


> Hey all,
> 
> As the title says, I am looking for a coconut vape. I want one that is either like a coconut milk flavour or a coconut tropical mix but I just want to taste the coconut!  Missing the abundance of coconut juices I drank while in Thailand and China..


Drop me a PM with your details bud. I will send something your way to try!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (24/4/16)

Yiannaki said:


> Drop me a PM with your details bud. I will send something your way to try!


Dude!


----------



## Yiannaki (24/4/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Dude!


Don't worry  you'll have some soon enough!

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cobrali (24/4/16)

Yiannaki said:


> Drop me a PM with your details bud. I will send something your way to try!


Thanks man. I send you a pm. Let me know if you got it.  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (24/4/16)

Yiannaki said:


> Don't worry  you'll have some soon enough!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Awesome, a few more months won't hurt 

But that stuff is definitely going to be worth the wait


----------



## kyle_redbull (24/4/16)

Yiannaki said:


> Drop me a PM with your details bud. I will send something your way to try!


Seeing that you spreading the love send some my way too please bud 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/4/16)

Schnappie said:


> @Rob Fisher if I may ask what is the difference between porcupine rock coco menthol and vm tropical ice? I have tropical ice but had to reduce vaping it on my evod since it is so strong



Porcupine Rock is a much weaker menthol and suitable for Sub Ohm tanks!
Tropical Ice is for my REO's.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (24/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Porcupine Rock is a much weaker menthol and suitable for Sub Ohm tanks!
> Tropical Ice is for my REO's.


Thanks, will give them a try!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (24/4/16)

If you ever want to try DIY, I just mixed up a 0mg batch, 4% FA Coconut, 2% TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream at 94% VG. Shake and vape, it's quite nice.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cobrali (24/4/16)

Viper_SA said:


> If you ever want to try DIY, I just mixed up a 0mg batch, 4% FA Coconut, 2% TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream at 94% VG. Shake and vape, it's quite nice.


I am staying away from diy hey..i prefer to leave it to the pros.. no time to make my own juice even though its tempting..

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (24/4/16)

Cobrali said:


> I am staying away from diy hey..i prefer to leave it to the pros.. no time to make my own juice even though its tempting..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Lol @Cobrali 
@Viper_SA is giving you a shake n vape recipe
Wont take more than 5 minutes to mix up
Less time than hunting down and trying others
Who knows it may be just perfect for your palate

When i made my "lime ice" which is lime and menthol, i could not believe how amazing it was. No other ready made juice is like it. I put in enough menthol for me. Really easy.

Give it a shot

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cobrali (24/4/16)

Silver said:


> Lol @Cobrali
> @Viper_SA is giving you a shake n vape recipe
> Wont take more than 5 minutes to mix up
> Less time than hunting down and trying others
> ...



Haha..I know but I don't wanna go near DIY as it will become an endless pit for me, I tend to go all out if I discover I am average in something and start spending a lot. That reminds me..i need to sell all my airsoft stuff..

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (24/4/16)

I hear you @Cobrali, fair enough
But maybe, just maybe the magical coconut vape you are looking for is right under your nose with one or two flavour concentrates and a lick of PG/VG/nic 
Hint hint

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Cobrali (24/4/16)

Silver said:


> I hear you @Cobrali, fair enough
> But maybe, just maybe the magical coconut vape you are looking for is right under your nose with one or two flavour concentrates and a lick of PG/VG/nic
> Hint hint



Haha..don't get me started! I am so not going there! I'd rather buy it from someone otherwise I will start building a lab for myself! I am already contemplating building my own wires but luckily I don't have the energy after coming home from work, I just grab my vape and potato in front of the pc building a coil and surfing this forum or watch anime..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (24/4/16)

Silver said:


> Lol @Cobrali
> @Viper_SA is giving you a shake n vape recipe
> Wont take more than 5 minutes to mix up
> Less time than hunting down and trying others
> ...


Share recipe please bud

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (24/4/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Share recipe please bud
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Here you go @kyle_redbull 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/lime-ice-my-first-semi-diy-juice-then-full-diy.t10585/


----------



## Pixstar (24/4/16)

Silver said:


> Here you go @kyle_redbull
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/lime-ice-my-first-semi-diy-juice-then-full-diy.t10585/


I remember trying it at the November Vape Meet, it was excellent, very refreshing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (24/4/16)

Pixstar said:


> I remember trying it at the November Vape Meet, it was excellent, very refreshing!


Thanks bud

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (24/4/16)

It not coconut. Lol
But a very simple refreshing lime 
Tastes like the lime cordial drink with EXTRA ice cubes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (24/4/16)

Silver said:


> It not coconut. Lol
> But a very simple refreshing lime
> Tastes like the lime cordial drink with EXTRA ice cubes


Sorry @kyle_redbull , I hope I haven't confused you, I was referring to @Silver 's lime recipe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (24/4/16)

Pixstar said:


> Sorry @kyle_redbull , I hope I haven't confused you, I was referring to @Silver 's lime recipe.


Yeah that's the one I wanted thanks bud 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (25/4/16)

Ok update: World Wonders Table Mountain: Got a citrus fruit blend flavour but no coconut at all. For the Pyramid I got a Fruity flavour with a hint of coconut. Neither of these satisfy my coconut craving.. So the search is still on..


----------



## method1 (25/4/16)

I just tried Idiom - Drip Of Faith today - like it so far. "Coconut banana & cream cheese"


----------



## Cobrali (25/4/16)

Coconut and cream cheese!?  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## method1 (25/4/16)

I've got a DIY coconut milk, can make a plan to get you some - no cream cheese

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Cobrali (25/4/16)

method1 said:


> I've got a DIY coconut milk, can make a plan to get you some - no cream cheese


Really!?    

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## method1 (25/4/16)

Cobrali said:


> Really!?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



I'll mix up a fresh batch tomorrow, pm me and we'll organise.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cobrali (25/4/16)

method1 said:


> I'll mix up a fresh batch tomorrow, pm me and we'll organise.


Wow! Thanks!  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------

